# Condensation and draughts and a few general queries



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

We have a Bessacarr E460, which we are pleased with overall
Didn't get to use it much last year, but have been away for a few weekends this year

There are a few things that we would like to hear from other Bessacarr owners about
1. It is a rear lounge layout, and we notice very cold air around the windows, seat backs and our heads - even with the heating on full
It never gets as warm as our previous E445
2. The windscreen is covered in condensation in the mornings, when we use the van, though we have found this to a lesser degree in previous vans
3. We need to slam the habitation door despite several attempts at adjusting it

Otherwise it seems to be a good vehicle, and are spending our weekends getting to know how best to use the storage and equipment


Grateful for any help

O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cold air*

Hi

Reference the condensation on the screen, the chances are that there is warm, moist air in the van and thus it is normal for condensation to appear on a cold surface. This can be eliminated with external screen covers.

At the back, is there a draft or is it just cold air. I always close the blinds at night and in the thickest of winter, closed the curtains too.

Russell


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

Hi Russell

Maybe need to do smoke test with a joss stick, but it seems to be from the windows; however there isn't really any discernible air movement

Did notice draughts in other areas, such as under the fridge unit and oven, but I know that there has to be some ventilation in the van

We've decided to get silver screens because the concertina blinds are not that effective at keeping out light, so hopefully that will improve things


Off topic for a minute; did I read once that you drove coaches?

Regards

Paul


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Drafts*

Hi

There will always be some air movement in a motorhome. In mine, there is a vent set into the stepwell and when the wind is blowing hard, the draft is obvious.

In respect of silver coloured screen covers, there are a few choices

www.silverscreens.co.uk

www.silverproducts.co.uk

www.taylormade-window-covers.co.uk

I used to use external covers but have not done so for a few months now. I do not get condensation on the inside of the windscreen but I do sleep with a couple of vents open and the heating on all night.

I might be a set though as they are very effective in the summer at keeping the heat out.

Russell


----------

